# applecross



## tony (May 27, 2018)

hi ye good people.

has anybody done bealach na ba pass to applecross in a 7metre camper ?

thanks all tony


----------



## Canalsman (May 27, 2018)

This should not be a problem - it is however extremely steep in places.

General consensus is that it is easier crossing from west to east, and this also provides by far the best views ...


----------



## gdf (May 28, 2018)

*Shouldn't be a problem .....but...*

As more and more people want to 'cross it off some list of roads driven' it could be a problem.

It's down to how well you can drive when the person coming the other way clearly can't.

Earlier in the year on one crossing I met - a 4x4 who thought that because his front wheels were in the passing place it was OK (he was diagonally across the road so blocking it!) and the person who stopped at the passing place but in the middle of the road so clearly thought I could split my van and send half past each side.

When this happens you have to stop and then your clutch has to cope with a start on inevitably the steepest section.

Dave


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (May 28, 2018)

Done it a once in a tag axle, little bit scary, and mrs seamus spent the entire climb on the floor screaming for me to turn back:scared::drive: wouldn't do it again, once is enough.
seamus.


----------



## tony (May 28, 2018)

*bealach na ba*

we done the hardknot pass in cumbria.
applecross can not be any worse.

 tony


----------



## 2cv (May 28, 2018)

tony said:


> we done the hardknot pass in cumbria.
> applecross can not be any worse.
> 
> tony



Applecross is far less challenging than Hardknot and Wrynose.


----------



## MarkJ (May 28, 2018)

Agree with others: it would challenging but fine if everyone else was sensible.

We were going up (east to west) and in a particularly narrow bit had to use a hairpin bend as a passing place. All would have been fine, except that the person coming down decided to stop on the apex of the bend... no idea why. So we had to stop and lost momentum. "Interesting" hill start, since it was beginning to snow, but we made it.

PS 6.4m vehicle.


----------



## flyinghigh (May 28, 2018)

i have a 7.4 A class and found it easier to go the coast route in and the pass coming out,
as been said it all depends on the idiots on the pass how easy it is, if nobody then it’s a doodle, one idiot and it would be a nightmare :scared:


----------



## Robmac (May 28, 2018)

I've been over the pass late at night with 100mph gale blowing and light snow. It was interesting to say the least.

I've done it many times in a 6 metre vehicle in good weather though without any problems.


----------



## Tim120 (May 28, 2018)

We did it I think (West to East) we had good views of the pass on the way down so could see any problems that might arise.
Glad to say it all went smoothly and passing places used correctly. Wonderful experience in a 7.8M van. so should not be a problem for you.
Only problems might be caused by people not being aware how to use passing places correctly.
Do it you won't regret it.


----------



## tony (May 28, 2018)

*thanks*

thanks all for your comments.
you will see some idiots (putting it mildly) on the roads. they can't drive a car on the "normal" roads not to mind somewhere like mountain passes.
we intend doing bealach na ba next month, june. hoping for good weather.

tony


----------



## Jeff G (May 28, 2018)

tony said:


> we done the hardknot pass in cumbria.
> applecross can not be any worse.
> 
> tony



Lol,remember going the Hardknott one bank holiday after asking the wife if she fancied ' a quick trip out'.We were staying in a cottage near by.Four hours later...

We have since always referred to it as the Hardknock Pass


----------



## El Veterano (May 28, 2018)

We did it a couple of weks ago in a 6.65mtr and 2.70 wide camper (so nowhere near as big as yours) and frankly although we didn't really have any problems I would never do it again, it is just not worth the risk. At times our wheels were only just on each side of the tarmac and one slip off and you are going to be stuck, and holding up a whole load of other users. The views aren't that great either, particularly as there is little chance for the driver to take his eyes off the road. So my answer is yes you will probably make it, but if you drop off the tarmac you are going to cause everybody a big problem.


----------



## davep10000 (May 29, 2018)

El Veterano said:


> The views aren't that great either,.



Were you on the right road? Or was the infamous fog and mist prevailing.
Dave.


----------



## 2cv (May 29, 2018)

I reckon that there are wonderful views in either direction.


----------



## El Veterano (May 29, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> Were you on the right road? Or was the infamous fog and mist prevailing.
> Dave.



Fog and mist was pretty bad, so no view from the big car park at the top.


----------



## jackslad (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all,we were thinking about going applecross way soon so where do you happy campers recommend wilding. Would the viewpoint car park be ok.


----------



## big tom (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes May this year no problem.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 19, 2018)

hairydog said:


> My motorhome is bigger than that, and I did it (west to east) with no problem. The weather was perfect and the views were great.*i have an HD dashcam film of it. Keep meaning to do something with that*.



Well, get yer finger out, hairydog, and load it up here! 

At least those of us who may never make it over Applecross pass, or get anywhere near it in this lifetime, will get a feel for what it's actually like  :wave:


----------



## 2cv (Jun 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;EAM2IZuD1CE]https://youtu.be/EAM2IZuD1CE[/video]


----------



## maxi77 (Jun 19, 2018)

Just watched the video, very good. That road has been much improved since I crossed it regularly nearly 50 years ago.Then there was no safety barrier and the first hairpin was so sharp I had to do a shuffle to get round with a LWB Landy. On my best trip it was snowy and we met the landrover based snow plough on the hairpin and then the tracked snow blower on the rise to the summit


----------



## 2cv (Jun 19, 2018)

I took my 2cv over in 2012 after a big Citroen meeting. It was a rather dreary day for weather and I was amazed on reaching the top of the pass in the fog to encounter three 1950s traction avants heading in the opposite direction.
After passing Sheildaig we took the very steep road to Diabaig, just to have done it.




Diabaig road


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jun 19, 2018)

never fancied the challenge, far better roads to drive on in France, much higher and no issues with other UK numptie drivers.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 20, 2018)

runnach said:


> Bill, Sheildaig to Diabaig, is best done by boat.



We did go round by Torridon, couldn't get enough air in the tyres to make it float!
I read that the Diabaig road is the steepest public road in the UK, that was the challenge for the 2cv and it was no problem with its very low first gear.


----------



## jackslad (Jul 29, 2018)

tony said:


> thanks all for your comments.
> you will see some idiots (putting it mildly) on the roads. they can't drive a car on the "normal" roads not to mind somewhere like mountain passes.
> we intend doing bealach na ba next month, june. hoping for good weather.
> 
> tony



Hi Tony,how did you manage over the top,we went over in July for the first time,brilliant weather and great views.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Hardnott and Wrynose*



tony said:


> we done the hardknot pass in cumbria.
> applecross can not be any worse.
> 
> tony



There’s a 2m width limit on these now I believe. They’ve been cropping up all over the Lakes lately...grrr!


----------



## davep10000 (Jul 30, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> There’s a 2m width limit on these now I believe. They’ve been cropping up all over the Lakes lately...grrr!



Expect more of this in the lake district with its new world heritage status.
One quote I found sad but true ... "being officially designated a Beatrix Potter-themed sheep museum".

Dave.


----------



## SHABBINS (Jul 30, 2018)

When I did Applecross the rule was downhill give way and use passing place either side. Surprising how many people think they can only use the passing place on their side of the road.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 7, 2019)

hairydog said:


> OK, I forgot about it again. But at long last, the video has reached YouTube. It seems to have lost some quality in the upload to YouTube, but not as badly as I feared.
> 
> This is a 7.5 metre Hymer A Class going over West to East on a lovely clear, bright day.
> 
> YouTube



Thanks very much.

We went round the coast road, but had I seen your video before we got there I would have gone over with our 7m N&B Arto, even East-West. We have been on more difficult roads.

Geoff


----------



## carol (Apr 7, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Well, get yer finger out, hairydog, and load it up here!
> 
> At least those of us who may never make it over Applecross pass, or get anywhere near it in this lifetime, will get a feel for what it's actually like  :wave:



Why won’t you, Marie? I did it and if I can, anyone can! It was certainly a white knuckle ride for me!


----------



## groyne (Apr 7, 2019)

We went over in a 6m PVC, it was thick fog and to make matters worse the Applecross games had just finished, so everyone was coming back the other way, it was a nightmare.  I'd do it again, and pick a better time, but my wife says never again.:scared:


----------



## CliveW (Apr 7, 2019)

No problems at all in a 7.4m coachbuilt.   

Best to give way to oncoming traffic using passing places, some drivers just don't know the etiquette of using these.

Remember that if you are going up the pass that there are some steep drops on your left.  

Best time to use the pass in a motorhome is late afternoon or early evening when traffic is much lighter.

Enjoy.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 7, 2019)

SHABBINS said:


> When I did Applecross the rule was downhill give way and use passing place either side. Surprising how many people think they can only use the passing place on their side of the road.



You should always give way to the vehicle coming uphill not just on the pass.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 7, 2019)

The eight wheeler 32 ton truck that empties the bottle banks at Applecross manages over the pass.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 7, 2019)

Those  now  seem to be old fashioned ideas I was always taught to give way to uphill traffic ( under powered engines and bad clutches) I still give way  to any uphill vehicles wherever possible mostly with no acknowledgement these days. 

Alf




caledonia said:


> You should always give way to the vehicle coming uphill not just on the pass.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have always been under the impression that you just stop alongside the passing place if it's at the other side of the road. Only pull into the passing places on your side of the road. Obviously this can change depending on circumstances. 
It would not be the first time I have stopped at a passing place only to be overtaken by following traffic then had to wait ubtill one or the other gave way and reversed. 

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 7, 2019)

I remember going round the peninsula when the road was first completed in the mid 70,s at that time many of the single track roads were two strips of tarmac with grass between you could travel for what seemed like hours before meeting a car, a fortnight in the Highlands and perhaps see only 4 or 5 campers rare enough to stop in the road for a chat with no other traffic. Good times indeed most villages welcomed you and brought small children out to see the wee home on wheels. 
The Snow Blower was taken away a few years ago its on the east coast somewhere it was deemed too expensive to run..

Alf






maxi77 said:


> Just watched the video, very good. That road has been much improved since I crossed it regularly nearly 50 years ago.Then there was no safety barrier and the first hairpin was so sharp I had to do a shuffle to get round with a LWB Landy. On my best trip it was snowy and we met the landrover based snow plough on the hairpin and then the tracked snow blower on the rise to the summit


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 7, 2019)

caledonia said:


> The eight wheeler 32 ton truck that empties the bottle banks at Applecross manages over the pass.



It might have rear-wheel steer.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 7, 2019)

*6,5 Metre Coachbuilt*

Great..
It was so misty I could not see the drops.
:baby:danger::goodluck::goodluck:


----------



## caledonia (Apr 7, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> It might have rear-wheel steer.



No 8x4 both rear axles driven. They have recently put up signs to stop trucks using the road but it doesn’t stop Ross.


----------



## iampatman (Apr 7, 2019)

Went to Applecross a couple of years ago as part of a tour of Scotland. Bit wet and misty going over but no real problems, a few folk didn’t seem to grasp the concept of passing places but hey ho, we’re not all perfect. Then we arrived and called at the pub/hotel. What a bunch of miserable unhelpful folk they were. Ordered drinks, asked for menu, asked if we could stop overnight and were told in no uncertain terms that we couldn’t. Car park was maybe a quarter full. Sacked it and spent the night in Toscaig. 

Pat


----------



## caledonia (Apr 7, 2019)

iampatman said:


> Went to Applecross a couple of years ago as part of a tour of Scotland. Bit wet and misty going over but no real problems, a few folk didn’t seem to grasp the concept of passing places but hey ho, we’re not all perfect. Then we arrived and called at the pub/hotel. What a bunch of miserable unhelpful folk they were. Ordered drinks, asked for menu, asked if we could stop overnight and were told in no uncertain terms that we couldn’t. Car park was maybe a quarter full. Sacked it and spent the night in Toscaig.
> 
> Pat



I find it easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. Plenty places to park within staggering distance of the Inn. I find it a very welcoming wee Inn.


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm glad I didn't see a video before we went over. We did East to West. The rain at the bottom turned to snow as we went up... All was OK until a hairpin on the ascent. I'd seen a car coming down towards me so timed it to pass on the outside of the hairpin where the road was wide, but the car driver (suspect hire car) lost his nerve and decided there wasn't room on the inside, so stopped, making me stop. So after he eventually navigated through a gap big enough for two I had to do a hill start on a greasy road with a light dusting of snow. 

Large drink in the pub at the end.


----------



## gdf (Apr 11, 2019)

MarkJ said:


> All was OK until a hairpin on the ascent. I'd seen a car coming down towards me so timed it to pass on the outside of the hairpin where the road was wide, but the car driver (suspect hire car) lost his nerve and decided there wasn't room on the inside, so stopped, making me stop. So after he eventually navigated through a gap big enough for two I had to do a hill start on a greasy road



And that sums up the problem using this road - the hire car driver. My last crossing is remembered for the car that stopped at the passing place - in the middle of the road and seemed to think I could send half the van past each side and then join them up again! Then there was the one who pulled in, well the front part leaving the back across the road.

I'll still do it again though cos I'm conceited enough to believe that I can put my van anywhere.:dance:

dave


----------



## Beemer (Apr 11, 2019)

Are there many locations to stop/rest and take in the view?


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 11, 2019)

gdf said:


> And that sums up the problem using this road - the hire car driver. *My last crossing is remembered for the car that stopped at the passing place - in the middle of the road and seemed to think I could send half the van past each side and then join them up again! Then there was the one who pulled in, well the front part leaving the back across the road.*
> 
> I'll still do it again though cos I'm conceited enough to believe that I can put my van anywhere.:dance:
> 
> dave



Air horn needed for those situations!:mad2:


----------



## caledonia (Apr 11, 2019)

Large car park at the top if your lucky enough to have a clear day the views are good and if your sensible you can snap a few pics on the way down to Kishorn.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 11, 2019)

There is only a big pull off at each side of the road just before the decent to Kishorn. The better way to travel in my opinion is to decend the pass  (  west to east.). this way the drivers sees all the views at both sides of the road and the bottom of the pass in the distance you can see vehicles coming up the pass and judge your travel to passing places. If travelling up the pass the dri er is too engrossed in driving and looking at the road to take in the view. 

Alf








Beemer said:


> Are there many locations to stop/rest and take in the view?


----------



## Beemer (Apr 11, 2019)

Alf said:


> There is only a big pull off at each side of the road just before the decent to Kishorn. The better way to travel in my opinion is to decend the pass  (  west to east.). this way the drivers sees all the views at both sides of the road and the bottom of the pass in the distance you can see vehicles coming up the pass and judge your travel to passing places. If travelling up the pass the dri er is too engrossed in driving and looking at the road to take in the view.
> 
> Alf



The consensus is to drive West to East, and it seems like good planning, however, if I have only a week, and I wish to drive from Sheffield to Applecross coast, how do I get to the West without going over the pass East to West?
Do I follow a road along the south towards Uags, although I do not clearly see a road on Google maps, or come in from the North?
Thanks.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 11, 2019)

Beemer said:


> The consensus is to drive West to East, and it seems like good planning, however, if I have only a week, and I wish to drive from Sheffield to Applecross coast, how do I get to the West without going over the pass East to West?
> Do I follow a road along the south towards Uags, although I do not clearly see a road on Google maps, or come in from the North?
> Thanks.



Need to go round the top, arriving at Applecross from the North, which is a nice enough drive too. Or do pass both ways.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 11, 2019)

as you travel north on the A896 from Lochcarron ignore the left turn to Applecross travel north towards Sheildaig about 9 miles  Just before Sheildaig turn left into the Northern route to Applecross properly  signposted Kenmore.   Half way to Applecross on the right is a decent tarmac car park there is a MOD Station further down the road but there is a walk to a sandy beech and the Hut where Monty Hall  did his escape to Applecross BBc2 series see link.  Take a photo from the top of the pass showing the Rig in the harbour at Kishorn


Enjoy your trip when are you going.

Alf

Monty Halls’ Great Escape creates Applecross frenzy | Walkhighlands




Beemer said:


> The consensus is to drive West to East, and it seems like good planning, however, if I have only a week, and I wish to drive from Sheffield to Applecross coast, how do I get to the West without going over the pass East to West?
> Do I follow a road along the south towards Uags, although I do not clearly see a road on Google maps, or come in from the North?
> Thanks.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 11, 2019)

There are good views both ways, these were taken going East West with a stop at the top. It’s very quiet in Winter, we tend to avoid Scotland in the Summer as it gets too busy.


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 11, 2019)

Alf? the link is not working here. 

B2


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 11, 2019)

Just tried the link and it works OK for me. 
If it won't work just Google Mony Halls BBC2 Applecross Escape. 

Alf





Borders2 said:


> Alf? the link is not working here.
> 
> B2


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 11, 2019)

Link working, thanks Alf your a  gem:wave:


----------

